# Finished my bowties, what ya think



## Airborn3 (May 18, 2014)

I did them in snakeskin. Covered the trunk chrome strip also.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Blacked out always looks good IMO. I like that you chose snakeskin to offset your car from others. Not sure how I feel about it but I know I don't hate it. Nice work man!


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks nice!


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Digging the snake skin!


----------



## Airborn3 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments. Here the start of my interior.


----------



## Airborn3 (May 18, 2014)

Almost done with the interior.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Doing the interior. Not bad on the bowtie.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

How hard was the steering wheel bow tie? I'm thinking if doing that if I don't get stuck working this weekend. I need to finish that and the silver on the wheel. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Airborn3 (May 18, 2014)

The steering wheel bowtie was easy. just taped it off and shot it with the same metallic blue paint.


----------



## Airborn3 (May 18, 2014)

And now I got my rims powder coated. Looks bada$$ now.


----------

